# shredded skin on big toe



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

any guesses? The skin on the bottom of my big toe is shredded. It comes and goes and has been this way for years. It looks kind of like the fringe on a flapper dress. When I lift the flaps, it's almost raw underneath. Sometimes, it's almost better, and then it gets worse again. I think it is seasonal.

I wear socks all winter - I never go barefoot until the weather is warmer. And then, it is barefoot in Birks, not truly barefoot. My primary winter shoe is Dansko clogs with wool blend socks. I wear cotton or wool socks to bed at night in winter. (I'm trying to make the case here that my toes are relatively well-protected from damage.)

Yesterday we went to an indoor pool, something I do maybe 3 times a year. When I was dressing afterward, I noticed that my big toe skin is really shredded up and it is painful.

Any ideas?


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Fungus. Try to air your feet out more.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

My big toes do the same exact thing! I always thought my toes were some freak of nature. The problem with the idea that it might be fungus is that my toes do it when I'm not wearing socks all the time (mid-spring through at least mid-fall). Once the weather turns warm enough over night that I don't put socks on first thing, I start having shredded toe issues. Usually I have to clip the skin away and then keep a bandaid over it until it is healed enough. But the cycle repeats itself through the summer.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWonders* 
My big toes do the same exact thing! I always thought my toes were some freak of nature. The problem with the idea that it might be fungus is that *my toes do it when I'm not wearing socks all the time (mid-spring through at least mid-fall).* Once the weather turns warm enough over night that I don't put socks on first thing, I start having shredded toe issues. Usually I have to clip the skin away and then keep a bandaid over it until it is healed enough. But the cycle repeats itself through the summer.

Yes, this is my experience, too. I clip the skin, too, until it heals. And it looks fine in the winter.

DH said "fungus" after I showed it to him last night, so I put some TTO on it. Will continue with TTO for a few weeks to see if it helps.


----------



## barefootamy (Jan 1, 2007)

From a Foot Reader's perspective:

The big toe represents thinking/thoughts/ideas - is there something in your life that you beat yourself up for? Particularly related to your thoughts or thinking patterns?


----------



## syelverton (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey did anyone find a good treatment for this?


----------



## Footfancier (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm a non-member making a drive-by posting because I *did* find a solution, and the internet seems to be full of forum chatter from people who've raised the problem and not gotten anywhere, so hopefully I can add something constructive to the chatter at last...

Two days ago I bought a cracked heel balm – something fairly inexpensive, with panthenol. (Mine is a German brand but I expect you'll find something similar in any drugstore anywhere.) I honestly didn't expect to get anywhere but thought I may as well try it. Dudes. It works. After just one day there was a huge improvement; now, after two days, I have to look pretty closely to find the shredded bits that were previously so awful. So: apparently the problem really is just extremely dry, stressed skin?! I find this amazing, because I was already using a rich foot cream every day, but apparently in summer that's not enough. 

If anybody else stumbles on this thread with awful shredded feet – I hope this helps!


----------



## stepnahalf1957 (12 mo ago)

syelverton said:


> Hey did anyone find a good treatment for this?


Yes! I got a German brand of cream, Balea with urea, and it worked miracles. Very quickly too. I found the cream on Amazon.


----------

